#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  I am very interested in buying shit.

## withnallstoke

I would be most obliged if any spammers could join the forum and post their wares here for me to peruse.
I am particularly interested in handbags/fashion stuff, any electrical stuff, and sporty footwear, and would also appreciate if the goods on offer are accompanied by a message written in code or complete bollocks. 

Thank you in anticipation.

----------


## withnallstoke

^ Could i have two please.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

:smiley laughing:

----------


## bobo746

lol  :rofl:  that fucking worked great  :rofl:

----------


## bobo746

Can you decipher this for me mate  :Smile: 

ouisvuittonoutletpurses co uk/]louis vuitton outlet The focus sort  ordinarily contains some excess fat, and lactose  The lactose can offer  an issue to potential clients who may very well be lactose intolerant   There is certainly also a 3rd sort of pure whey protein, that's actually  a mixture in the two   These handheld gadgets are now beginning to  rival much more classic forms of tools for the purpose of net bro    While doing so, you also conclude up a potential target of a scam in  case you hur   Luckily, the following pointers can he    Shimmery cuffs  and belt design routine with the Jilbab with diamantes or sequins is  recognized as fabulously official  Very long Open Kurti style style is  also much loved from the passionate earth of vogue  The design splits  the gown in two sides and cultural embroidery provides a traditional  look towards the Jilbab     burberryoutletbags co uk/]burberry uk Draft  an arrangement  This will contain information about who will do what  jobs while in the partnership  Revise it with each new undertaking to  address new, certain desires  Thomas Edison, with minor formal  education, was the Michael Phelps (most embellished Olympian of all time  with 22 medals) of his era in his area  One could argue that as an  innovator, Steve Jobs, past CEO of Apple, was the Thomas Edison of the  generation  Work discovered how to tap into the revolutionary stream and  create merchandise customers didn't even know they wished      burberryoutletbusiness com/]burberry Methods of construction that use  interlocking blocks are modern normally requires about the millennia  aged program of brick and stone construction  With brick and stone  design, builders set man-made bricks or blocks of chiseled stone against  each other to sort the wall from the creating  In lots of conditions,  the blocks could well be held alongside one another making use of  mortar, and that is normally a mix of lime, sand, and h2o   There won't  be any techniques for being taken  In search of would be the difficulty   Searching for that "something" presumes it does not exist  With the  time of Hong Kong s 17th Once-a-year French May well Art Festival, an  exhibition entitled Louis Vuitton A Enthusiasm for Creation is held from  Could 22nd to Angust ninth at the Hong Kong Museum of Art  This  exhibition aims to existing Louis Vuitton s very long heritage and  significant development jointly with various artists in several artwork  domains  The artworks are properly selected from the Fondation Louis  Vuitton pour la Development and many important large-scale performs by  European, American and Chinese artists    louisvuittonoutletpurses co  uk/]louis vuitton outlet Lara Stone was born in a little village just  outside of Berlin to your Dutch mom and English father, and lifted in  the city of Mierlo inside the Netherlands  In 1999, in the age of  fifteen, she entered the Elite Model Look contest, and inspite of not  profitable the levels of competition, Lara was featured a contract with  all the prestigious company  The subsequent yr, she was sent absent for  the vogue capitol of Paris by her mom soon after receiving kicked from  high school    burberryoutletbusiness com/]burberry A watering program  is developed to ascertain the timetable for the watering and the way  significantly of water to utilize  Various vegetation want different  watering timetables  Some crops will not have to be watered each  individual day but some others demand each day watering  louis vuitton  outlet on the web storeBalenciaga 2012 early autumn number of purses  with low-key but plenty of eye-catching colour  Purse, the designer  choose to related low-key shade stitching, equally to highlight the  individuality, not an excessive amount publicity  Many motorbike bag  though dazzling fluorescent color handle with lozenge sample stitching  result the basic design possess a new confront  Existence is just like a  aspiration  Once we aspiration, everything which is in it we carry not  once we awaken, Besides the experience of it  Exact same is accurate  along with the lifetime we're now occupying  1 individual on the  internet retailer of inexpensive purses is Eurohandbag, which also  supplies individualized varieties for its prospective buyers  For those  who must individual in excessive of only one Prada bag, that is a  fantastic solution in your scenario  It's potential to buy for assorted  versions of Prada bags at Eurohandbag at reasonably less costly costs   :rofl:

----------


## bobo746

wbgmkhar

He's lurking.
Look out incoming  :rofl:

----------


## withnallstoke

> Can you decipher this for me mate


I'm no expert, but i think they are trying to sell a cream to relieve anal itching, which, if that is indeed the case, i will take a case of it.

Would you be so kind as to order and pay, and i will reimburse you when i have sufficient cash to do so.

----------


## bobo746

All good mate i will pm you my credit card details  :Smile: 

Let me know how it goes i have this incredibly itchy rash around my nuts i might give it a go. :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> i think they are trying to sell a cream to relieve anal itching, which, if that is indeed the case, i will take a case of it.
> 
> Would you be so kind as to order and pay


fuk Off, Use the corner of the dining table like the rest of us

----------


## Jack meoff

Come on wbgmkhar put another up.

----------


## bobo746

he's still lurking,it probably takes a while to type all that shit.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Use the corner of the dining table like the rest of us


Is you trying to sell me a dining table?

----------


## Dillinger

No,

But you can have 4 of these for 2000 baht

----------


## withnallstoke

> But you can have 4 of these for 2000 baht





SOLD - to the bloke shifting from foot to foot with his finger up his arse.

----------


## Stumpy

> No,
> 
> But you can have 4 of these for 2000 baht


Those are are not sack scratchers. Those are to stop your stupid kid from clipping the table corner. 

Bigger question...... why do your nuts and ass itch all the time? You know showering more frequently and learning how to wash your ass after dropping a messy spicy deuce helps too. Basic hygiene  :smiley laughing:

----------


## withnallstoke

Thank you hermess.

As interesting as whatever it is you're selling is, 2013 will not happen due to death of the species due to occur mid December.

----------


## somtamslap

> The theme of modern conflict between man and nature was used as the main inspiration for its creation Spring and summer are inextricably linked with the bright colors of blossoming flowers Red rose, peony and delicate daisy


 Acid abuse.

----------


## somtamslap

> Cyprus


 Go play with the traffic in Syria..

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Are spammers impotent?

----------


## Mr Lick

> We regularly prepare detailed reports on updates of menswear 2012 with pictures


 
As i am considered by most to be at the forefront of mens fashion (and womens occasionally) i would appreciate any effort on your part in forwarding your latest fashion report to my personal e-address - TonyBlair@mememe.com

----------


## somtamslap

Diverse bunch on here today..

----------


## withnallstoke

> Diverse bunch on here today..


The thread has rather taken off.

Fuckin love spam me.

----------


## somtamslap

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (3 members and 19 spambots)

----------


## MANICHAEAN

A few typo errors you might care to correct.

----------


## alwarner

viagra kamagra chicken and chips jimmy saviles mothers gusset (unwashed) duncan goodhew's headwax blood diamonds windsors world of shoes booze hearing aids gingham skirts norton antivirus 2006 nike air max 180 i-phone 6 many available brand new lonny donegan chewing gum gucci armani jimmy choo shoo you walls of text half price miami vice box set internet sensation a years subscription to the nation or bangkokg post Free webhost ing cheap international calls this fall mark e. smith revenge of the sith.

----------


## Ozcol

^ I want some of them

----------


## alwarner

> ^ I want some of them



All I need is your bank details.

----------


## uccrpmyx

christian louboutin lady peep toe strass slingback light peach christian louboutin asteroid leather pumps turquoise red  bottom heels      Welolvfzh christian4lady co uk  Lmkfmlkan christian4lady co uk]christian louboutin sale   Zanjr  thefinestteam com]isabel marant aw12   Tflyp  uggsale4outlet co uk]ugg classic short

----------


## alwarner

^That's what I said.  Get off my patch.

----------


## kingwilly

> The thread has rather taken off.  Fuckin love spam me.



 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## MANICHAEAN

I will take one savaloy and a fresh carrot please.

----------


## Gerbil

some viagra please?

----------


## Jack meoff

I need a new phone

----------


## withnallstoke

They seem to have gone a bit quiet.

Must be you lot taking the piss.

----------


## Ozcol

Who's takin the piss, we are all serious !

----------


## kenofthewest

Ahhh, the smell of warm sizzling spam!

----------


## Thetyim



----------


## VocalNeal

Have we figured out who it is yet? I'm starting to get bored so if we all ignore him....

----------


## Jack meoff

It's Smeg

----------


## Thetyim

It's Noodles

----------


## nidhogg

> I would be most obliged if any spammers could join the forum and post their wares here for me to peruse.
> I am particularly interested in handbags/fashion stuff, any electrical stuff, and sporty footwear, and would also appreciate if the goods on offer are accompanied by a message written in code or complete bollocks. 
> 
> Thank you in anticipation.


Fucking impressive mate.  Looks like you got 9 spammers on your first cast.  Awesome.

----------


## Jack meoff

> It's Smeg


 new work from home  job

----------


## withnallstoke

> Fucking impressive mate. Looks like you got 9 spammers on your first cast. Awesome.


As good as it is, it's costing me a fortune.

----------


## Gerbil

Previous level of spam didn't bother me..... It is getting a touch out of control now though!

----------


## oldgit

Would be a great idea for everybody to report the spams for the mods to delete, just to keep them on their toes. :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

Oi, WTS , I's got a load of coprolite if you's interested like ( of the back of the lorry ) just say the word and it's yours for next to nout !

----------


## alwarner

> Oi, WTS , I's got a load of coprolite if you's interested like ( of the back of the lorry ) just say the word and it's yours for next to nout !


I love a bit of fossilised shit.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
> 
> Oi, WTS , I's got a load of coprolite if you's interested like ( of the back of the lorry ) just say the word and it's yours for next to nout !
> 
> 
> I love a bit of fossilised shit.


50/50, bags first dibbs.

----------


## benbaaa

I need a socket wrench wrapped in bacon. Preferably Chanel.  

Seriously, what must newbies think? I use an android thingy called Pulse to read TD on my phone, and 11 out of 24 newest posts are complete gibberish. Noobs must think they've gatecrashed a lunatic asylum's intranet site.  :Sad:

----------


## Satonic

_Noobs must think they've gatecrashed a lunatic asylum's intranet site_

And that's before they see the spam...

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Is DD dead?

----------


## soupsoup

can set the alarm clock. after 11pm all the spammers come out and play. don't they have a global mod on here to can that shit?

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

been about 48 hours of shit now - maybe we should all chip in 50p for some up to date anti spam killer bot?

----------


## OhOh

7,000 tons of gold ore for sale. Delivered to a port of your choice.

----------


## Listerman

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> Fucking impressive mate. Looks like you got 9 spammers on your first cast. Awesome.
> 
> 
> As good as it is, it's costing me a fortune.


I think you should try some new bait, as the spammers seem to be taking over the forum.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

Nice to see the forum as well managed as always.

(Good job on the baiting, WS)

----------


## blue

spam attack is getting worst
where's this lad when we need him

----------


## soupsoup

blue for global mod....

or whoeverthefukkisawakeinyourpartoftheworldrightnow.

----------


## Little Chuchok

Buying shit? How about this for a dollar?



 ::spin::

----------


## withnallstoke

> Buying shit? How about this for a dollar?


Thanks for your kind offer, but i am more than capable of making my own sculpture of a morning.

(_Try a pm to Hermann)_

----------


## withnallstoke

_Only kidding Hermann._

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Buying shit? How about this for a dollar?


urrrrrrh I was just trying to muster up the energy to cook breakfast.

----------


## withnallstoke

> urrrrrrh I was just trying to muster up the energy to cook breakfast.


At least you have seen how to park your breakfast.

----------


## steve down under

Apart from all the  Spam  :spam2:  & :Spam: this thread has me  laughing my pommie arse off .        :kma: you spamming MUDTHFARCURSE !

----------


## alwarner

> Buying shit? How about this for a dollar?


Uncanny.

----------


## withnallstoke

^ Bring back the spammers.

----------


## soupsoup

yeah. thirded.

----------


## FlyFree

TD posters seem to be getting a lot smarter these days. I'll have to up my game.

----------


## TizMe

> Originally Posted by withnallstoke
> 
> i think they are trying to sell a cream to relieve anal itching, which, if that is indeed the case, i will take a case of it.
> 
> Would you be so kind as to order and pay
> 
> 
> fuk Off, Use the corner of the dining table like the rest of us


I just use the mother-in-law's tooth brush..

----------

